# 23 ft long python eats 11 dogs



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

If I come across the actual picture of it, I'll put it up later.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070126/od_uk_nm/oukoe_uk_malaysia_python


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

For the record, it takes a long time for a snake to eat something as big as a dog. Didn't these people notice something was funny after 1 or 2 dogs went missing?

And.... if that snake isn't busy, could I borrow him to come and eat the barking machine that lives next door?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------

